# Londinium Group Gaskets / General Spares?



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy New Year to all, Just been racking my brains about spares for the Londinium group mainly just a simple group gasket. (dislike the idea of buying a whole group service kit when ill i'd like is a couple gaskets handy)

Best place to source one that will fit / has anyone ordered from anywhere else. I've seen a promising seal on Happy Donkey that looks to do that trick other than that the only other promising source seems to be the American based Espresso Parts, which I admit is tempting as id love to try a bunch of other bits and bobs off of there!

Other than that I'm pleased to publish that the precision shower screens from IMS (e61 version) fit the Londinium a treat. (Will place a photo beneath through tapatalk, currently online as I'm avoiding essay writing.....)

Awesome to see to forum back online as ever; You guys have been missed!









Callum


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

IMS Screen


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Callum, can you post a link to the IMS screens please? Nice to see you back. Is your L1 behaving?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Callum. Where did you get the screen from? I'm going to give my LI some TLC shortly and am planning to push out the screen once the group piston is removed. Did you prise off the screen from below - don't fancy doing that in case I end up damaging the chrome on the underside of the group.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I prized the screen off from below, its a pretty simple procedure; IMO your more likely to scratch the screen than mark the group.

The screen was purchased from BellaBarista as I think there the only people in the UK who sell them - Good price aswell @ £16 plus p&p

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/competition-e61-shower-screen-by-ims.html

L1 is running a treat; Had a few tasting sessions and throw downs with the guys from the cafe they all love the shots it produces aswell


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Reiss sells a shower screen and 3 group seals for £15.

You can prize the shower screen off using a flathead screwdriver carefully in the lugs cutouts, no need to remove the piston.

I gave it a good scrub and then pushed a new seal on over it. Took a while to get it into place. The only reason I had to replace it is I used to leave the PF in all the time resulting in the PF locking way past 6 o'clock.

I didn't change the shower screen yet, but of note is that it is a different design to the original one and the one Callum posted, having an odd maze like pattern instead of holes. When i queried this Reiss said that this was the latest batch from Italy and will make no difference to operation.


----------

